# SUPERRRRRRRRRRRBOWL!



## BoneMonkey (Feb 3, 2008)

I got some chicken nuggets a brick oven pizza :-) some soda im not offically ready for the superbowl !

BRING IT ON !


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 3, 2008)

I hate football, I hate the Suprebowl.


----------



## Verocity (Feb 3, 2008)

I got some sticky fingers bbq bulled beef, coleslaw, beans, pepsi, sprite, chips, queso, bean dip.

Oh and so much more to put on the table.


----------



## JPH (Feb 3, 2008)

patriots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






and all i have is lousy spaghetti.


----------



## Verocity (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> patriots
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boo patriots! they've won too much, I want the underdog's' to win.

Giants!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 3, 2008)

what is the difference between superbowl and normal football??


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 3, 2008)

I live in AZ. I'm going...

*brought it*

jk! but my bro is security guard ON THE FIELD and I do live in AZ


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Feb 3, 2008)

I live in Italy and... well... no american football here. :\
Don't even know the teams.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 3, 2008)

Why US people thinks that the rest of the world cares about this!?


----------



## TheRocK (Feb 3, 2008)

Well some do, and so do I! Go Giants! Even though they will probably loose. That said I won't bet my money on them.


----------



## ndsbob (Feb 3, 2008)

At germany we can watch it without commercial breaks. :-)
I like to see the "finals" - i think this is my third time...

Broadcast starts at 12pm and will end ~5am. :-(


----------



## Verocity (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(laminaatplaat @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> what is the difference between superbowl and normal football??



There is a season that all football teams play...and the 2 best teams play at the superbowl.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=superbowl


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(laminaatplaat @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > what is the difference between superbowl and normal football??
> ...




I wanted to look interested


----------



## EN!GMA (Feb 3, 2008)

I also want the giants to win, but sadly I don't think they can stop the pats, those cheating bastards.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who knows, it'd be funny if both mannings have a super bowl win over the pats


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 3, 2008)

i want the giants to win cause there a local team i hate tom brady lol


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 3, 2008)

A little over an hour to go till kickoff...

My Bears... they got spanked hard this season... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I always pull for the underdog, so *GO GIANTS!!!*





*SOUPA BOWELU FORTEEU TWOSU X-SUUUUUU!!!!!*


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> i want the giants to win cause there a local team i hate tom brady lol


i hate tomshardware.com!

when is kick off? (-7 mountain/AZ timezone)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been watching the pregame shows since noon and its 5 PM est here


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > i want the giants to win cause there a local team i hate tom brady lol
> ...


One hour to go, I think it's 3:15 for you guys...

You can always check the *official countdown dealiehttp://www.nfl.com/superbowl*http://www.nfl.com/superbowl.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 3, 2008)

Europeans that hate football shouldn't be in here...

I believe in you Eli!


----------



## xbmcuser (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Europeans that hate football shouldn't be in here...




I think you mean most of the world bar North America. Real Football er sorry Soccer Rules Africa, Asia, Antartica.....


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 3, 2008)

What awad basically means is...

*PIGSKIN OR GTFO.*


----------



## Jeda (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I'm from europe and I think your sport shouldn't be called football but I'll  still love to watch it in 30 minutes, without commercials


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 3, 2008)

Real football.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 3, 2008)

What's football?

*plays more DSBX on 46" HDTV*


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Jeda @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Well I'm from europe and I think your sport shouldn't be called football but I'llÂ still love to watch it in 30 minutes, without commercials



SUPERBOWL COMMERCIALS R TEH SHIZ!!!!!!


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 3, 2008)

What's a superbowl? Is it that girly version of rugby where they all wear helmets and pads?


----------



## silent sniper (Feb 3, 2008)

tom brady's my bitch :3



die eli die


edit: oh screw you, sinkhead, i play and watch football and rugby


----------



## sonic209 (Feb 3, 2008)

GO PATRIOTS!!!


----------



## 2dere (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> What's a superbowl? Is it that girly version of rugby where they all wear helmets and pads?



Ahahahahahah.
Least I can stomach this more than the RWC finals.
Oh and go Giants.


----------



## Osaka (Feb 3, 2008)

did anyone else read superbrawl? >_>;


----------



## Dermy (Feb 3, 2008)

Man that's sad, lip syncing on the Star Spangled Banner.

Doesn't really matter who wins for me, just watching for the commercials.


----------



## crappypappy (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Why US people thinks that the rest of the world cares about this!?



Ha! Wow! I was just about to reply "here come the bitchy European comments" but you beat em!


----------



## Westside (Feb 3, 2008)

American Football is gay.  Association Football is played by the rest of the world except here.. only in North American do they think hockey and American football is fun....


----------



## crappypappy (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> American Football is gay.Â Association Football is played by the rest of the world except here.. only in North American do they think hockey and American football is fun....



You is wrong. Hockey and American football is fun! We is going to watch the Superbowl now.


----------



## Osaka (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(crappypappy @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Why US people thinks that the rest of the world cares about this!?
> ...


yep. I was going to say something about that. something along the lines of "why do European's always have to come to forums and other internet sites to complain about what Americans do"


----------



## crappypappy (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(crappypappy @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> ...



They are mad that the Patriots kicked so much ass this season. Reminds them of when the American patriots kicked their asses.


----------



## JPH (Feb 3, 2008)

Eli Manning did great when the ball was in their possession. 
They held it for like 8 minutes, and unfortunately their receiver missed the ball and they had to go for field goal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, he is a rookie quarterback playing a veteran team. 
So, +5 internets to Eli.


----------



## Urza (Feb 4, 2008)

I used to watch for the commercials.

Now I can find all the commercials on YouTube the day after.


----------



## The Teej (Feb 4, 2008)

I hate the manning family, they've ruined yet another super bowl for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 first bears, now patriots


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 4, 2008)

*FUCK YEAH, GIANTS!!!*






Plaxico... nice fucking catch! And damn, I'm still bewildered that Eli broke free from that hold... AMAZING. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(crappypappy @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Osaka @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > yep. I was going to say something about that. something along the lines of "why do European's always have to come to forums and other internet sites to complain about what Americans do"
> ...



You guys made my day.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 4, 2008)

wow just wow that was a great superbowl


----------



## sonic209 (Feb 4, 2008)

This is bullshit giants suck dick they just ruined a part of NFL history


----------



## iffy525 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> I used to watch for the commercials.
> 
> Now I can find all the commercials on YouTube the day after.


There weren't very many good commercials this year though, they all kind of sucked.


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not a huge football fan but that was a great freaking game.

Rock on NY!!!


----------



## Taras (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> American Football is gay.Â Association Football is played by the rest of the world...



Soccer is as gay as Elton John waving a rainbow flag at a K.D. Lang concert. Mincing around with wrists in the air trying not to touch anything. Knee high socks. Sparkly uniforms. etc. etc.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 4, 2008)

And my dad proceeds to celebrate in victory, his team wins at long, long last. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't even watch football and I thought that was awesome. That one play when the guy was grabbed on to, then shrugged them off and threw that long pass was perfection.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 4, 2008)

Soccer(football) is not gay, please don't get off topic and start a flame war.

but damn.... i told you i believe in Eli. Giants World Champions 2008.
Being undefeated the entire season is nothing without a superbowl win.

Cowboys are my favorite team though, too bad they didn't end their season well... i blame jessica simpson.


----------



## OSW (Feb 4, 2008)

Awesome Superbowl! First time I've watched one because i saw an advertisement that SBS was broadcasting it live on free to air tv

i almost forgot it was on today, but fortunately i had a reminder on my desktop.

manning was soooo awesome at the end, i can't believe it. And that spectacular catch... oh wow.

happy that the giants won and pulled of a comeback.

oh, and WORLD CHAMPIONS!!! gotta love americans.


----------



## Westside (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Taras @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > American Football is gay.Â Association Football is played by the rest of the world...
> ...


How many people noticed the irony when I'm from Canada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's fun not using emoticons, calm down people.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(OSW @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> oh, and WORLD CHAMPIONS!!! gotta love americans.



haha well yeah, but when you think about it, the U.S plays virtually every sport, and one extra that is only played by a few European teams... which is American Football.


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 4, 2008)

There are no winners in this game, only losers. I am so sick of New York and Boston.


----------



## OSW (Feb 4, 2008)

lol @ hard feelings.


----------



## Orc (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## silent sniper (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> American Football is gay.Â Association Football is played by the rest of the world except here.. only in North American do they think hockey and American football is fun....


lulz but you're flag says 'CANADA"


btw hockey +football + rugby + lacrosse is teh shiznet.


----------



## PBC (Feb 4, 2008)

My super bowl went like this. Ate fat foods, got really tired....woke up to my mom cursing out the TV. The End


----------

